# Pen Storage Gone Wild



## IPD_Mr (May 22, 2012)

Introducing the IPD vintage fountain pen locker. This Hamilton type cabinet is about 100 years old and has all the original drawers and hardware. 27" wide x 20" deep and 53" tall with 20 drawers. This should hold about 1000 pens.


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 22, 2012)

Very nice.

Any pics of the drawers open?


----------



## ashaw (May 22, 2012)

looks nice mike


----------



## gimpy (May 22, 2012)

That's great, how long till you fill it up


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 22, 2012)

Mike you know my address, I'll even be a nice guy and split the shipping.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 22, 2012)

Finally!! :biggrin: It's a nice looking piece of furniture.


----------



## seriph (May 22, 2012)

Hey that is YUMMMMMMMMMY! It looks like a printer's type cabinet   -   is it something that's for sale somewhere or just a pic you came across?   I have its metre-wide big brother here, that I modified to house a lot of my stationery, pens and pen cases etc.

While I made (more than) a few mistakes making my storage cabinet, I am OK with the result   -   the next one will be better, if it ever gets made



The biggest mistake was that I should have made the compartments run front-to-back, not sideways to avoid rolling back and forth when opening and closing.






Here it is in context of the rest of the cabinet  -  apologies to anyone who had already seen it


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 22, 2012)

LarryDNJR said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Any pics of the drawers open?


 
We will post more photos once we get the slotted display trays cut and installed.



gimpy said:


> That's great, how long till you fill it up


 
Once we get the display trays in, about an hour. 



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Mike you know my address, I'll even be a nice guy and split the shipping.


 
Thanks Roy for offering to pay half my shipping. I do have your address and the bill is in the mail! :biggrin:



dalecamino said:


> Finally!! :biggrin: It's a nice looking piece of furniture.


 
Yes Chuck and you know how much we are in to antiques, you have been to the shop.



seriph said:


> Hey that is YUMMMMMMMMMY! It looks like a printer's type cabinet - is it something that's for sale somewhere or just a pic you came across?


 
This is a Hamilton printer's cabinet and we just got it today.


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 27, 2012)

*New Pics*

Well someone asked for inside pics and we just got our trays in. The trays have to be cut and it is not an easy thing to do as you do not want to get anything on the velvet. Anyway here is the first drawer. Each drawer will hold 56 pens which makes this a 1176 pen cabinet.


----------



## Scott (May 27, 2012)

I love your pen cabinet!  I have way too many pens, but I could only fill up a drawer or two.  It looks like you like older pens.  I don't much use my older pens.  If I decide to get rid of them, should I drop you a note?   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 27, 2012)

Real nice job on the trays. I think there are a couple of pens missing though.:biggrin:


----------



## dartman (May 28, 2012)

Looks nice.Where did you get the trays?I have a three drawer box I would like to do that to.


----------



## mbroberg (May 28, 2012)

I really like that!


----------



## avbill (May 28, 2012)

I do not have my glasses on!  so did I read that correctly Mike & Linda the first 1156 people that email you get.......


----------

